# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Good shop to paint my bumper

## Lumpskie

Hey guys, 

I'm considering just having someone paint my front bumper and sliders/crossmembers instead of doing it myself.  I am thinking of doing POR15 primer, top coat, then an automotive(ish) coat of color on the front bumper to match my rear.  Do you guys know of any shops that work with our club?  Are there any shops that do good work for reasonable rates that you'd recommend?  Let me know your thoughts!

----------


## mtyler11

> Hey guys, 
> 
> I'm considering just having someone paint my front bumper and sliders/crossmembers instead of doing it myself.  I am thinking of doing POR15 primer, top coat, then an automotive(ish) coat of color on the front bumper to match my rear.  Do you guys know of any shops that work with our club?  Are there any shops that do good work for reasonable rates that you'd recommend?  Let me know your thoughts!


Fine Lines Autobody in Brookline is A#1 !!!!  and has been for past 25+yrs.  But they're a bit of a drive from you&I.  I'm told Betley Chevy's paint shop (in Derry) is good (and they're USAA authorized direct repair).  I had some work done to my car back in '12 at Gate City Merrimack and they did right by me.  East Derry Collision is local also and has a good following.  I had some rocker work done on the plow truck by Phillip back in Feb '14 and was happy, and this past spring (Mar '17) Nick did the fenders on the Nissan and the paint was good.  I would have liked a bit more attention to detail on the Nissan but I admit I may be a bit critical.  It was a small job.  Also didn't help that USAA would only pay for CAPA parts (not OEM) and beat him up on labor.  It's worth talking to him...  I'll still give him another shot when I get the winch bumper in.

----------


## Lumpskie

Thanks Tyler!  I'll give those shops a call!

----------


## Lumpskie

Just in case anyone searches in the future.  I ended up going with Good Hues for powdercoating... as recommended by East Derry Collision.  But, I am having my fender flare holes filled in by East Derry Collision.  I'll post up pictures and my impressions of the work of both shops, when the jobs are done.  (early next month)

----------


## Lumpskie

Got my rig back from East Derry Collision and I'm happy with the result.  You can't tell there were fender flare holes there, the paint matches and the price was amazing.  Nick, the owner, even polished the body panels he didn't paint to get everything to look equally glossy.



More pictures in my build.

----------

